# podsypianie jajka/procesora

## bartmarian

Witam,

ostatnio przesiadłem sie na gnome (do kde4) i włączyłem gdesklets,

co mi się nie spodobało (wcześniej nie zauważyłem poprostu) to fakt, że przy

kompilacji widzę obciążenie procesora na max/prawie max ale taktowanie

często jest 1000 zamiast 2000, jak mogę poinformować (jajko ?) żeby przy "jakimś"

obciążeniu taktowanie się nie "obijało" ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzywasz  powernow czy cpufreq?

----------

## bartmarian

żadnego  :Embarassed:  poszło powernow - popatrzę....

----------

## SlashBeast

raczej chodzi oto, byz pozbył się powernow z kernela. Nie kminie w czym problem, chodzi oto ze nie każda kompilacaj zużywa 100% procesora? Jak tak, to ja też tak mam. np. wine-9999 zawsze jedzie oba rdzenie na 100% a kdelibs mimo ze ma -j3 czasem lata w okolicach 60% uzycia rdzeni.

----------

## Drainer

z pierwszego postu wnioskuje, że chodzi o PORTAGE_NICENESS w make.conf

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PowerNow!#Nice_processes

----------

## bartmarian

chodzi mi o to, że procesor taktowany jest 1GHz, nawet jak jest obciążony

w jakimś stopniu, nie zależy mi za bardzo na oszczędzeniu prądu itd,

niech sobie lata na 1GHz ale jak procesor jest obciążony na np 30-40%

to żeby z 1GHz robiły się 2GHz, a nie... 70-90% a nadal się nudzi na 1GHz...

agresji chciałem dodać troszkę  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Znakiem tego używasz jakiegoś bajeru który obniża taktowanie, U mnie Powernow-k8 (powernowd) jak jest odpalony przelacza zegar na 1Ghz ale gdy przekracza 50 czy 60% robi się ile fabryka dała, jednak narazie nie używam tego z powodu przetaktowania procesora do 3GHz.

----------

## Bialy

Ja u siebie uzywam cpufreq. Ma dobry pliczek konfiguracyjny gdzie samemu  mozna wybrac prog przetaktowywania.

----------

## jabol

Mi osobiście wystarczy jak załaduje cpufreq governonr ondemand. Wszystko działa jak miodzio.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Sorki, ze sie wtrącam, ale mam pytanie do SlashBeast'a. Wyglada na to ze masz taki sam sprzęt jak moj: KN9 + Brisbane, a moje dmesg zwraca:

```
powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 63 X2 Dual Core Processor 3600+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure
```

Robiłes jakies "myki" coby uruchomic powernow? Dodam jeszcze ze BIOS najnowszy a jajko to gentoo-sources-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

----------

## SlashBeast

Niet, tyle co emergowalem powernowd i go dopaliłem. Podkręcałeś procesor? Teraz gdy mam htt na 308 pozbyłem się z systemu powernowd. Google coś mówi, ze to jakiś ACPI bug, w gentoo-source jest powernow-k8-acpi.patch.

http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8075

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Niet, tyle co emergowalem powernowd i go dopaliłem. Podkręcałeś procesor? Teraz gdy mam htt na 308 pozbyłem się z systemu powernowd. Google coś mówi, ze to jakiś ACPI bug, w gentoo-source jest powernow-k8-acpi.patch.
> 
> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8075

 

Minimalnie podkrecilem do htt 211, coby nie zanizac pamieci.

Niby problem miał byc rozwiazany w gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r3 i nie wiem czy tylko u mnie cos nie halo...

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz na domyślnym HTT 200.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Sprawdz na domyślnym HTT 200.

 

Bez zmian  :Sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Niedawno przeszedłem na x86_64 i od tego czasu nei używałem tego. Może tutaj jest problem?

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Niedawno przeszedłem na x86_64 i od tego czasu nei używałem tego. Może tutaj jest problem?

 

No ja caly czas jade na x86_64

----------

## Bialy

Postaw na cpufreq. Ja jade na x86_64 (tez 2 rdzenie) i ondemand.

Wszystko jest w nalezytym porzadeczku   :Wink: 

Tylko nie wiem jak sprawa stoi z przetaktowanymi procesorami.

----------

## quosek

to taki lekki OT

czy jestem w stanie pobawic sie w obnizenie magistrali/napiecia na kompie z plyta NForce2 i procekiem AMD Semptron (dekstop, nie mobile) ?

bo wszystko co przejrzalem odnosi sie tylko do mobilnych....

a jak sie da - wystarczy w jaderku Freq Scalling (ktory driver ?) + cpufrequtils

ps. widze ze w "niestabilnych" driverach jest nforce2 - dziala tylko na nim, czy na ktoryms innym tez pojdzie ? (do tej pory nie mialem niczego "developerskiego", wiec niechetnie bym "odmaskowywal" elementy [mniej opcji - wygodniej  :Wink:  ])

ps2. niestety ale jak wkompilowalem nforce2, userspace, zrobilem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cpufreq-set -g userspace
> 
> cpufreq-set -f 1.29GHz
> ...

 

to mimo, iz info mowilo wczesniej

```

# cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: nforce2

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 1.29 GHz - 1.84 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: ondemand, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.29 GHz and 1.84 GHz.

                  The governor "userspace" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.84 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

to niestety, ale komp sie zamrozil na dobre (restart z guzika dopiero pomogl)

ma ktos jakas podpowiedz ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Cpufreq nie jest dla PowerSave! od intela? Dla AMD i Jego PowerNow! jest powernowd. Jezeli nie masz w desktopowoym procesorze czegos takiego jak Cool'n'Quiet to zapomnij o obnizeniu taktowania w locie.

----------

## lordvader20

Witam

żeby nie zakładać nowego topicu to napiszę tutaj.

mam taki problemik z modulem powernow-k8. mianowicie:

```

darkstar ~ # modprobe powernow-k8

FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r6/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko): No such device

darkstar ~ # dmesg |tail

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

sky2 eth0: Link is down.

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (version 2.00.00)

ACPI Exception (processor_perflib-0234): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PSS [20070126]

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

darkstar ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1804.126

cache size      : 512 KB
```

Na Debianie Lenny (testing) z jądrem 2.6.22.5 mam to samo. Na Gentoo uzywam jądra gentoo-sources-2.6.22-gentoo-r6.

Sprzęt raczej sprawny, bo zanim przesiadłem się na linuksa to na windowsie korzystałem z powernow i działało.

pozdro

kuba

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Cpufreq nie jest dla PowerSave! od intela? Dla AMD i Jego PowerNow! jest powernowd. Jezeli nie masz w desktopowoym procesorze czegos takiego jak Cool'n'Quiet to zapomnij o obnizeniu taktowania w locie.

 

Ja uzywam na AMD i smiga.

----------

## SlashBeast

quosek pytał się o semptrona a nie sadze by one mialy C'n'Q.

----------

## Bialy

To trzeba zajrzec do specyfikacji.

Ale nadal nie moge sie zgodzic z Toba, ze cpufreq jest tylko dla intela.

----------

## akub

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> chodzi mi o to, że procesor taktowany jest 1GHz, nawet jak jest obciążony
> 
> w jakimś stopniu, nie zależy mi za bardzo na oszczędzeniu prądu itd,
> 
> niech sobie lata na 1GHz ale jak procesor jest obciążony na np 30-40%
> ...

 

u mnie po aktualizacji do gnome 2.18 applet gnome-power-manager usilnie ustawial mi profil na ondemand mimo ze mialem ustawione inaczej cpufreq, zeby to zmienic trzeba pogrzebac w edytorze konfiguracji, moze u ciebie jest to samo

----------

